# Wanted 1-2 bedroom in orlando area feb 16-28



## wendymiller78 (Jan 13, 2014)

Looking for a last minute deal. Ready to book and end my search. 

Wendy
978 210 1335


----------



## swsc16 (Jan 14, 2014)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## wendymiller78 (Jan 16, 2014)

I am still looking.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 16, 2014)

Have a 1bdr at Star Island for $700 OBO for Feb 16 week only..


----------



## wendymiller78 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am still looking for a 2 bedroom feb 16-27. Anyone have access to Liki Tiki?


----------



## dltorrisi (Jan 27, 2014)

*I have Liki Tiki...*

please contact me for details 716-867-2153. Thanks!


----------

